
Show HN: I wrote a book on Practical Evolutionary Algorithms in Python notebooks - shahinrostami
https://shahinrostami.com/posts/search-and-optimisation/practical-evolutionary-algorithms/preface/
======
shahinrostami
All of these are Jupyter notebooks which I've made available for free. It's a
practical book and I wanted everything from the input to the output to be
reproducible, so if you click "Source", you can download the source IPYNB that
was used to generate the page. I then wrote a script that uses puppeteer
([https://github.com/puppeteer/puppeteer](https://github.com/puppeteer/puppeteer))
to generate a book ([https://store.shahinrostami.com/product/practical-
evolutiona...](https://store.shahinrostami.com/product/practical-evolutionary-
algorithms-book/)) using every section.

I've settled on some tools I'm happy to use long term, but I did end up trying
many old/new solutions before I found them!

